# R35 Brochure, draft warranty schedule and drafts owners manual



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys,

as discussed in the other thread, these are the files sent to us by Motorline

R35 Manual

R35 Brochure

R35 Warranty Schedule

Hope they work!

Mook


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> Guys,
> 
> as discussed in the other thread, these are the files sent to us by Motorline
> 
> ...


Nice one, thanks Mook. Thanks to Motorline too.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

never read a warranty book before, and not going to read this one either

nice brochure

thanks for posting


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

NISSAN will not share the VSDR data (without your
agreement) with any third parties other than NISSAN
affiliates and NISSAN High Performance Centre (NHPC)
*except as required by law or any enforcement authority*,
or in an anonymised form for statistical analysis and
research.

The VSDR can now incriminate you !!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

oh, and 3.5s is quoted performance for 0-60:chuckle:


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

JKRice said:


> NISSAN will not share the VSDR data (without your
> agreement) with any third parties other than NISSAN
> affiliates and NISSAN High Performance Centre (NHPC)
> *except as required by law or any enforcement authority*,
> ...



Yeah,that worried me too.


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

bigfra said:


> Yeah,that worried me too.


That worries me as does what types of driving Void your warrent e.g. extremely high speed, accelerating/
decelerating, driving on a circuit, a chassis dynamometer,
etc.)


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Gorgeous brochure! :smokin:

Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmm,after looking at the do's and dont's in the manuel im a bit worried too be honest:runaway:


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i am worried also. i know no-one wants to keep going down this road but nissan have taken no notice again. they appear to be going through with 6 month service intervals afterall and vdc not covered.


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

marcyt21 said:


> i am worried also. i know no-one wants to keep going down this road but nissan have taken no notice again. they appear to be going through with 6 month service intervals afterall and vdc not covered.


Yep, it also looks like it's not covered on a rolling road, is that normal?
Strange bit about the brakes, any non Nissan part , thought they are a non warranty item anyway.On the bright side, can't see a mention of pre-track checks , only post track inspections, and at least now everyone has e better idea. But the rest all in all very much as was suggested on here previously,so it wasn't all bullshit it appears. May well comedown to a sympathetic HPC on some issues.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

nissan are in financial trouble and using the warranty against us to charge what they are going to charge. we all want to keep our warranty so we are either going to pay or buy non-nissan parts and lose our warranty. result? nissan dont have to cover a car they have no confidence in. PERIOD


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

keep the original brakes etc, swap to what you want AP etc. Any issues swap it back before you take it to nissan. plenty of tuners will do this cost and hour max to swap stuff over thats 70quid... how would nissan know


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

i know all this but it's inconvenient, and beside the point.
take no notice of me! im just really really pissed off that i sold my ferrari because it cost so much to run, for a reliable easy to maintain nissan r35 which is going to cost just as much and needs servicing twice as much. ******* bull shit


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I can see where this thread is going:runaway:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm taking Robbie's advice and going underground... :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

*marcyt21* it doesn't just have to be, a little bit clever that's all

nuff said :smokin:

R


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Guys, am I missing something or can you actually buy 100 RON petrol over here? I know some BP's do the 104 RON race fuel but I don't know of any that sell 100 RON.

Robbie, what do you run your baby on?

Also, which tyres does the car come with, winter or summer? 

Excited but also confused :squintdan :chuckle:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

From what I understand, if you use different brakes, it wont invalidate your warranty.

e.g. if the engine fails, that has nothing to do with the brake pads.
If your brake system fails or develops a problem then it probably wont be covered.
And brake systems are pretty unlikely to go wrong anyway.

As has already been said, disks and pads can be swapped in less than an hour anyway.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I only ever use shell ultimate or tesco 99

I my tuned R33 GTR anything else would pink

Nobody mention the diesel please, dam I just did


never tested the 102 BP


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

TheDefiantOne said:


> Guys, am I missing something or can you actually buy 100 RON petrol over here? I know some BP's do the 104 RON race fuel but I don't know of any that sell 100 RON.
> 
> Robbie, what do you run your baby on?
> 
> ...


for 100 ron, read super unleaded


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

nice brochure...

interesting it opens with the ring times.
was that done with the VDC off? ...only joking.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> Nobody mention the diesel please, dam I just did


i'd forgotten about that:chuckle:


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Page 30 in the Brochure, which looks amazing!

I T ’ S N O
O R N A M E N T

It's is if you want a warrenty!

I expected a car like my subaru that i could give it stick and not worry about being covered by warrenty, 

With a computer that records my every move that can be held against me!


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

This is a big shame. I had disregarded the whole VDC/LC/no circuit use/pre and post inspection threads until I heard it from Nissan themselves, and now I pretty much have after reading these brochures.

If it turns out that the car CANNOT be used on circuit in order to keep the warranty then I will cancel my car. It's a massive shame as I have been looking forward to it for a long time 

I won't do anything irrational as I have a sat nav car on order, so I'll be 6 months behind the first UK cars. I'll see what happens with them, so how fair Nissan are, and act accordingly.

I do lots of track days and I simply can't justify paying to fix a big problem when I feel it should be covered if the car has not been tuned in any way. I'm not willing to kiss goodbye to my warranty after one track day, so I simply won't buy the car.

Hopefully Nissan will behave themselves though and work out a "hard use service scheme" or similar.

I'd like to say a massive thank you to Motorline who have been fantastic right from the word go in updating me with as much info as they can, from emails to phone calls I have been extremely impressed with them.

Well done guys - I realise these issues are out of your hands. I just hope Nissan decide that those who want to do the occasional trackday should not suffer warranty voiding, and I'll go on looking forward to my delivery date very much.

Sorry to make this thread like all of the others, but like I say, now I have seen it in writing, I can't ignore it as it's no longer speculation.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the dunlop tyre is classed as a summer one. In the UK we dont change our tyres like the northern mainland europe


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

whats the diesel incident? please dont tell me you put diesel in your GTR?
hmm well some of the things in there are annoying but oh well.
if you dont do 6000 miles in the 1st six months do you still have to get it serviced?
its 298g co2 per km that the top tax bracket £400!!!!! eek
i think that nissan are covering their arses here completly, which doesnt necessarily mean the car in unreliable.
when nissan took their GTR around the ring with VDC off (no warrenty *cough*) it survived, i dont know about you guys but i cant imagine the car would be under any more strain/abuse than that from any of us,
well not me at least lol

still gonna be cheaper after all servicing etc than a brand new porsche

brochure does advertise it as the anywhere any time car (hmmm really)


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Oops I can see where this is heading...

Ach mein god wefe kreated ein monster:runaway: 

Jokes aside;

Just as I was told, 
If you change something, change it back before bringing it to service and it'll all be ok. After tracking it, have it re-warrantied by having a post track check-up (just look at what they're doing can't take more then an hour).

If you change the exhaust, this one wont be under warranty anymore but the rest will be okay, fair deal. You think Porsche covers if you install a Sportec exhaust?

I find it pretty honest! Come on what other "super" car has a 3 year warranty?
If the car only had a 1 year warranty, would you all just be as excited?

I'm looking forward to my car, now I just need to find the correct exhaust system:clap: and other gadgets!

Cheers to all


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The irony of a brochure based around the Ring and the warranty offering no coverage (even in VDC R mode)!!

I have about 5-6 weeks before I have to commit which I doubt will be long enough for any issues to arise that will shed light on the HPC's practical interpretation of the warranty.

I have waited over 2 years for this car and the way it looks the only thing i will be taking delivery of is a £3500 cheque.

I hate to say it..but perhaps the silent majority might just be seeing the light.

D


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> I only ever use shell ultimate or tesco 99
> 
> I my tuned R33 GTR anything else would pink
> 
> ...



Oh biting my lip :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

6 months servicing does it for me. going to be at least £500 a pop regardless of what anyone says. £1000 a year minimum to service


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

no real difference than a R32, R33 or R34 GTR

It was called "skyline tax"

I suppose GTR tax is better now

R


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

I can live with the servicing. I don't think that the intervals are unreasonable to be honest.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

whatever, i cant be arsed


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

So the facts are now out and prove that the 'alarmists' were sadly right.

In black and white we have:

VDC Off = No warranty
Driving on circuits etc = no warranty, until re-instated post-inspection

At least they have acknowledged that running non Nissan brakes/tyres/wheels/exhaust is ok, which is actually better than Porsche will allow.

I did particularly like the section on bedding in brake pads. It says it must be done at 75mph and must not be done on public roads.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Guy said:


> So the facts are now out and prove that the 'alarmists' were sadly right.
> 
> In black and white we have:
> 
> ...



guy, what page was the mention of track days and post inspections


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Guy said:


> So the facts are now out and prove that the 'alarmists' were sadly right.
> 
> In black and white we have:
> 
> ...



I may of got this wrong but booklet says 
Use of non-genuine NISSAN parts, especially
NISSAN GT‑R Special Specification Parts (e.g.
Tyres, Brakes, Exhaust, Road wheels, etc).
Not Covered


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

peterpeter said:


> guy, what page was the mention of track days and post inspections


Pg 7 of the Warranty Booklet.

Exclusions:

3.8 s 4...

Performance driving on roads other than public roads (high-speed, circuit, dyno etc)......


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

GBH said:


> I may of got this wrong but booklet says
> Use of non-genuine NISSAN parts, especially
> NISSAN GT‑R Special Specification Parts (e.g.
> Tyres, Brakes, Exhaust, Road wheels, etc).
> Not Covered



Not covered..but what it means is that those parts wont be covered.
So if your exhaust goes kaput, you wont be able to claim on the exhaust, but if say your electrics go, or there is an engine malfunction, I am assuming, as with all other warranties, the engine is separate to the backend exhaust system.

Brakes certainly should be separate.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Interesting that 110 degrees C is the max for engine and transmission oil if you want to keep to normal oil change intervals.

Also the 5 year warranty on the transmission is not mentioned which is standard in the US...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GBH said:


> Page 30 in the Brochure, which looks amazing!
> 
> I T ’ S N O
> O R N A M E N T
> ...


be fair, your scooby is based on a twenty year old farm pick up called the Brat


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

as i said get the original bits off and keep them if you need to do a warranty claim...

The dealer is not going to turn you away if you have mods on, they want your money.

I took my 200sx to nissan dealer after having 2 services at a tuner. He was happy to stamp my book for the missing services as I would go back then???

There will be more flex with the dealers than you think. There are people like Litchfields, Ian c and Perfect Touch who can do servicing if you drop out from the nissan dealers.....


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> the dunlop tyre is classed as a summer one. In the UK we dont change our tyres like the northern mainland europe


Thanks for the replies Robbie and Zed  Tesco it is from now on!

So given that the Dunlop is the Summer ones, and it states that you shouldn't use them in -4 degree temperatures, should I run the GT-R in the winter?

Anyway guys, I've decided to cancel my order after reading the manual. It's a complete disgrace. How can Nissan possibly expect me to drive the GT-R sensibly for 1200 miles?! 

I seriously cannot wait now, it's so close I can taste it! :clap:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

TheDefiantOne said:


> Thanks for the replies Robbie and Zed  Tesco it is from now on!
> 
> So given that the Dunlop is the Summer ones, and it states that you shouldn't use them in -4 degree temperatures, should I run the GT-R in the winter?
> 
> ...


Some HPC's are offering a 'run in service' to save you the trouble:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> It's a complete disgrace. How can Nissan possibly expect me to drive the GT-R sensibly for 1200 miles?!
> 
> I seriously cannot wait now, it's so close I can taste it!


Drive to Le Mans dodging Gendarmerie laser guns kept the speed down...


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

If you increase your boost pressure my more than 1.4PSI you need a new engine. 

Go beyond 4.3PSI and its engine, transmission and driveshafts ie probably a write off...


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> be fair, your scooby is based on a twenty year old farm pick up called the Brat


Be Nice!!!

In fairness its never gone wrong in 4 Years Not a thing!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a WRX to do the shopping in


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

I'l Be doing the shoppong in my GTR from May Onwards!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

No you won't, your ice cream will melt before you get home


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

GBH said:


> Be Nice!!!
> 
> In fairness its never gone wrong in 4 Years Not a thing!


check out my cars currently owned and i've had several previous impreza / wrx scoobies

....... but they all have the same DNA, which is the Brat.

I agree, its a bullet proof piece of engineering.


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeh I'l have to keep the frozen stuff in the car, not in the BBQ boot

Is there an option for aircon in the boot?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

rear seats can get a little warm on run to.

it looks good in waitrose car park as well across 2 bays!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> it looks good in waitrose car park as well across 2 bays!


Blimey Robbie, last time I mentioned that parking technique here I got well spanked for "hogging" 2 spaces!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

wait to you have your baby....

I did learn from that post the diagonal is best!


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

So im likley to get fine every where i park for taking up 2 bays!

Great!!!

You Got any Good News!!


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

just remembered 0-60 in 3.5sec

Thats great news!!!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Some good news: The 'Ring is a derestricted public toll road and is therefore warrantied for Performance Driving !!! :smokin:

Worth a try !!!


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone know where that tell tale black box might be incase I wish to silence my only witness one day ie in the case of an accident


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't forget
"If there is clear evidence indicating that any operations
have been done intentionally to eliminate the
record in the VSDR system."

No Warrenty!!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

TheDefiantOne said:


> Thanks for the replies Robbie and Zed  Tesco it is from now on!
> 
> So given that the Dunlop is the Summer ones, and it states that you shouldn't use them in -4 degree temperatures, should I run the GT-R in the winter?
> 
> ...


A quote from the "draft manual":
1,000 to 2,000 km (600 to 1,200 miles):
• Drive with the engine speed kept relatively
high, shifting is recommended between 1st
and 4th gears.
• Avoid unnecessary quick steering and
abrupt braking.
• Drive with the suspension setup switch in
the COMF mode


It seems nissan are recommending _high_ revs (once all fluids are warm) between 600 and 1200 miles :wavey:

Actually Simon Croft did tell me (I think it was at Goodwood) that he recommends hard driving while running in....so maybe he does know a thing or two


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

GBH said:


> Don't forget
> "If there is clear evidence indicating that any operations
> have been done intentionally to eliminate the
> record in the VSDR system."
> ...


Also although I'm not a lawyer I suspect that if the VSDR contains evidence of reckless driving then the deliberate obscuration of its data following an accident might constitute "perverting the course of justice"


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

running it

it needs to be driven but not killed. If you overdo it you will crack the disks.

varing the revs without running flat out to long.

I followed what the chief engineer chap said to do. getting the gearbox aligned is important. This change my gearchange a lot


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

axolotl said:


> Also although I'm not a lawyer I suspect that if the VSDR contains evidence of reckless driving then the deliberate obscuration of its data following an accident might constitute "perverting the course of justice"


The data contained in the VSDR would only be useful if it contained location information.

The data is pointless without knowing where it applies as it would have no credence in court.

It also doesnt have "Type Approval" from the Home Office as a speed measuring device.

All in all, its only use is for Nissan to log the parameters of the cars techincal usage.

I'm no lawyer too, and I would be interested to see how this "evidence" would hold up in a court should an owner challenge Nissan's stance on a warranty issue.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I mean the bit about Nissan been obliged to provide evidence required by law or to any enforcement authority.

You dont wan't your car incriminating you.


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> The data contained in the VSDR would only be useful if it contained location information.
> 
> The data is pointless without knowing where it applies as it would have no credence in court.
> 
> ...


Surley non of use want to go to court to get a warrenty sorted!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

For criminal courts, the criterion must be "beyond all reasonable doubt" vs. civil "on a balance of probabilities".

I think a speeder could get nicked on a timeline basis, i.e. last 5 mins. of reading if stopped after speeding say for dangerous driving without other speed measurements by the police.

Save it for the circuit


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> The data contained in the VSDR would only be useful if it contained location information.
> 
> The data is pointless without knowing where it applies as it would have no credence in court.
> 
> ...


Good point!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the recorder thing remembers when you exceed certain parameters ie 120c

records only 15sec before a accident, keep driving even if there is only 3 wheels on your wagon

so if you track it or just drive really hard to exceed the 120c it will be logged but they wont know the difference....


R


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> I mean the bit about Nissan been obliged to provide evidence required by law or to any enforcement authority.
> 
> You dont wan't your car incriminating you.


100% sure the data contained within the VSDR is 100% inadmissable in a court of law, as per my post above.

Witnesses, tyre marks etc are far more incriminating, and 100% admissable in court.

My only concern about the VSDR is it may stop me using a COBB accessport


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Aren't there 2 recorders, Accident and VSDR?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

COBB works, i'm wondering if when Ben did a reset to clear the bonnet light it cleared all the other stuff it recorded????

the inspection was after


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> Aren't there 2 recorders, Accident and VSDR?


Even if there was an "accident recorder", it has no Type Approval from the Home Office..

Quote from the Home Office..

Road Traffic | Home Office

_"Before certain new technologies can be used officially by the police in enforcement of traffic law, they have to be ‘type approved’ by the Home Office. Devices are tested in various conditions over and above what is required in normal day-to-day operations. This ensures that the equipment is reliable, robust and of a sufficiently high standard to be used to produce evidence."
_
So like I said above, they can put whatever they like in my car and it will have no bearing on any accident/speeding issue.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> running it
> 
> it needs to be driven but not killed. If you overdo it you will crack the disks.
> 
> ...



sorry to go off at a tangent but how does one get a gearbox aligned?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yep, most likely 1000 mile in the UK different in other countries

should be once a year as well


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> yep, most likely 1000 mile in the UK different in other countries
> 
> should be once a year as well


Any idea what that actually involves?


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't worry according to the booklet its free! for the frist 3 years!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Even if there was an "accident recorder", it has no Type Approval from the Home Office..
> 
> Quote from the Home Office..
> 
> ...


Is there a difference between what the police officially use to gather information in the field and what the prosecution use as evidence in court.
What if someone published videos showing their speedometer reading 200mph on the M1. Would they be immune from prosecution because their speedometer had not been calibrated as a law enforcement device? I don't know the answers but it would be interesting to know


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

axolotl said:


> Is there a difference between what the police officially use to gather information in the field and what the prosecution use as evidence in court.
> What if someone published videos showing their speedometer reading 200mph on the M1. Would they be immune from prosecution because their speedometer had not been calibrated as a law enforcement device? I don't know the answers but it would be interesting to know


LOL! Interesting example! 

In that case the video would have to show both road and speedo. Thus the offence and the location would be on the same piece of evidence. It would the be up to the driver's brief to argue it as inadmissable.

In the case of a recorder in the GTR, the CPS would have to prove beyond reasonable doubt that the data it contained was both 100% accurate and also that it 100% pertained to the date and time and location in question. I'm sure a decent brief would pick holes right thru all of it.

Not quite on topic, but an interesting discussion!!


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

on the 200mph video subject, surely it would have to show speedo, road (incl. signs or landmark to give exact location), driver, and details of the car (ie. no. plate)??

Back on the GTR.

Does the car warn you if the transmission temp exceeds 110? Or do you go for a nice drive on a summer afternoon, blissfully unaware of any problem, then 3 months later, something breaks, you take it to the HPC who say 'sorry, trans temp hit 110.5 degrees 3 months ago so you have no warranty'??

Also, if I decided to drive my first 6,000 miles with VDC off, it then had its 6 month/6k mile service, is my warranty reinstated? Same with a track day? If I chose to drive on track, nothing breaks, ignore post track day inspection, get to normal service time, have service. Have I now got a warranty again?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

only warns when it gets really hot

of course you have the screen to look at


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> only warns when it gets really hot
> 
> of course you have the screen to look at



Whats really hot? Surely if its hot enough to 'immediately change the oil when you stop the car' like the warrnaty manual says, then its hot enough to warn you?

And don't you have about 486 screens to look at LOL!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes stop the car you are about to blow up

the MFD you have the 6 dials up with TM temp on, its how i normally drive

SAT nav is a no go


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Fair enough. I suppose I'll just have to make my decision now. If I do go for it mine will look just like yours but with T66 instead of V23! Yours was the first I ever saw actually, in the car park at Goodwood FOS. Anyway, I'm going to bed, this site is taking over my life! By the way, good work on the R35 with chicks thread!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

likewise of to bed...

R


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

As a footnote - I know of at least one case in the US where the court ordered the owner of a car (not an R35) to make available the data recorded by the ECU to use in evidence in an RTI (crash!) case.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

turbobungle said:


> By the way, good work on the R35 with chicks thread!


only now surpassed by Turbobungle.com for the highest number of Honeyz on one website:chuckle:


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

For me the warranty booklet is pretty clear with the pre checks being there to ensure the car is set up correctly and the post checks to monitor the max fluid temps with a directive to change them in either 1800 miles or immediately depending on how the car was driven. 
One thing that I am not clear about though is this warranty exclusion clause:

3. Any parts and labour costs incurred in connection
with required or recommended maintenance services,
such as but not limited to cleaning and polishing,
headlight aiming, replacement of filters, windshield
wiper inserts, key fob batteries, light bulbs,
drive belts, lubricants and coolant, brake and
*clutch wear and tear items*..

Especially the last sentance. Does this mean the clutch packs are not covered? Anyone know their life expectancy?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Autocar did a feature last October 2007 or so I think using the press kit info and quoted Borg-Warner as claiming a 150 000 mile life, iirc. This is the only mention of clutch pack life I have seen.

What the driving use spectrum was to get that life was not disclosed!


----------



## RM09 GTR (Dec 13, 2008)

GBH said:


> Don't forget
> "If there is clear evidence indicating that any operations
> have been done intentionally to eliminate the
> record in the VSDR system."
> ...



Would that not be in breach of the Data Protection Act? I mean it is your personal Data, even the police cannot use SATNAV systems to prove speeding etc. I think you would have a very strong case if you send a letter stating you wished the DATA to remain private and send it registered post to Nissan UK and you HPC. 

Just a thought!

Ryan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

RM09 GTR said:


> Would that not be in breach of the Data Protection Act? I mean it is your personal Data, even the police cannot use SATNAV systems to prove speeding etc. I think you would have a very strong case if you send a letter stating you wished the DATA to remain private and send it registered post to Nissan UK and you HPC.
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> Ryan


Data Protection Act actually allows the release of data should it be required to prove a criminal act.

The issue here is 100% that there is no Type Approval for these "recorders." 
Without type approval it cannot be proven beyond reasonable doubt the integrity of the evidence recorded. 

i.e. the data contained upon them cannot be used in a court in the UK as it is impossible to prove beyond reasonable doubt that it is accurate, or was accurate at the time of recording.

Type Approval is designed to ensure equipment delivers repeated, dependable evidence which ensures the integrity of the evidence presented to the court.

Clearly these recorders are only for Nissan's own use and will never be used for criminal proceedings.

Any attempt to do so would be picked apart by any half decent brief.


----------



## RM09 GTR (Dec 13, 2008)

So basically Nissan would not have a leg to stand on then! not that I think the HPC's would be unreasonable in the first place.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the GTR is by no means the first car to have a "black box" they're just arse covering in the terms and conditions.

if however the law changes, you have agreed to that change in principle

mook


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Theres to many sides to this, but if anythink does happen or go wrong its going to be a good fight.

Nissan just like any other car company will try to get out of whatever they can reguarding costs for lets call it warranty work.

It is realy annoying though, why have the VDC button if you cant turn it off? Surely your more likely to crash the car and recieve body damage than do other. I personally wouldnt be driving the car any differently just because I turn it off in the beleif I can go a good 2 seconds a lap quicker.

The talk about getting the car in for a check befor a trackday and then after etc etc, its blatently a money making thing. Im sure that if I keep a record of all checks made befor a trackday (just like you are meant to do everyday befor driving any car on the road!!!!) and during will stand up againt any issues that may arise from failure.
Thats your writen back up just like they might have info from the cars ECU.

Anyway by the looks of all the people who Ive seen posting up that they are or have asked for their deposite back, Nissan are going to be big losers here.

Im just realy starting to look into buying one, it seems its not going to be easy though. Buying a car, especially a top of the line car that is better then any other shouldnt come with all these do's and dont's, and will if this and that!
Im a genuine fan of the Skyline/GTR, well as we all are and the fact Nissan seem to be making a hash out of selling the new GTR I think they are soon going to be going down the drain!
I hope that a trip to Middlehurst can sort out alot of the answers Id ike to no.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Lets be honest ,the GTR is a great car that has come out in possibly the worst time ever due to to the worst recession for about 75 years .


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

lol

excellent reference to offroad use

ON-PAVEMENT AND OFF-ROAD
DRIVING (4WD models)
This vehicle will handle and manoeuvre differently
from an ordinary passenger vehicle, because
it has a higher centre of gravity for offroad
use. As with other vehicles with features
of this type, failure to operate this vehicle correctly
may result in loss of control or an accident.
Be sure to read “Four-wheel drive (4WD)” in
the “5. Starting and driving”


----------

